
Should You Charge Your Phone Overnight? - hugenerd
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/22/technology/personaltech/charge-phone-overnight.html
======
thaumasiotes
The obvious solution here is to allow people to replace their phone's battery.

------
Bino
So from a technical stand point, yes. But from a safety stand point maybe.

